# Whew! My Vacation... 9 days straight of all day schutzhund training



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Now I need a vacation to just relax and recover. 9 days of bitework, obedience, and tracking every day. Quite literally I'd wakeup slightly before daybreak, train till dusk, and go to sleep. Believe my handling improved most of all, but of course the dogs did too. Katya is getting quite intense in the bitework... We're walking that fine line between control and insanity lol. Best of all, by the end of the seminar we were working only on the fursaver! If you saw my dogs, you'd realize this is quite an accomplishment


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Someday I would love to do something like that.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Where did you go?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That sounds like a great vaction to me!!  Sounds like you had a great time. Where did you go for the training? I bet you and your dogs are ready for a two day nap. LOL Did you take any pics?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

It was with Frans Slaman.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Some pics


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Happy for you Hunter....you can learn more in 9 consecutive days than a whole year of piecemeal......great for you and your dog!!! Send me pm about the pup....lol


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Lucky, lucky! Congrats an the accomplishments!


----------

